
The Death of the Sidewalk - ohjeez
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/the-death-of-the-sidewalk/2019/06/28/b89c9bb2-9900-11e9-8d0a-5edd7e2025b1_story.html
======
fncypants
The article links to an original NYT publication from the 1890s. What struck
me first about it was that it was a reckless police shooting of an unarmed
man. And the policeman was arrested and charged and people were upset about
it. History repeats itself.

